

Paperistic Intro – A cool new way to effortlessly track the paper in your life - rt897
http://www.slideshare.net/Paperistic/paperistic-intro-2-umer-final

======
rt897
Would appreciate your feedback on the slides or the product itself. Thanks in
advance.

